# Sex and IBS



## Muze (Aug 31, 2007)

(Anal) Sex is new to me ,at the ripe old age of 47.Thought it was quite enjoyable, but some hours later I noticed a slight discomfort in my rectum.Being a C sufferer,I was,as usual,constipated and bloated after spending a weekend with my new partner(oh,the joys of having IBS).I was thus surprised when,on Monday,I started having D and now,two days later,I still feel my lower bowel is very disturbed and I have loose stools where it looks as if the food is going through without being properly digested.I also have very offensive gas,which is no fun at all and I'm so glad I am spending the week alone!Does anyone know if anal sex is a complete no-no for people with bowel problems?And why would the rectum become so disturbed that I should have D for two days - and who knows how long it will continue?Thanks to anyone who answers[Moderator: As topics are viewable to all and considering there are young people who visit these forums, we have modified the Topic Title for this posting]


----------

